# Hello, just a quick intro.



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hey guys! I new here, but i have been on other forums, but i like to sort of look around at different forums. *_Okay so here is me. in a nutshell anyway. I am 13, Blonde, 4ft11(pobably more, last measured 9 months ago) bluey grey eyes, loving ponies and horses, art and being creative. I dont have my own pony, as my family think the livery at my yard is too expensive, and we dont want to move yards. My sister has a horse called Tuff, 15.1hh, chestnut, lanky ad 16. She has jumped her about 4ft-ish. She doesn't own tuff, she loans her(leases her). I dont even loan, because there isn't one available, but i PRACTICALLY loan This pony called Barley. he is basically my one an only. I have been riding him for about 3 months now, and took him to pony club camp (at my yard, not the proper one) Here a quick description. he is owned by alittle girl, who's name i have forgotten. he has come to our yard as a place to stay while he is being sold, on the condition tht my YO is allowed to use him. He only used to be ridden say, once a week, so he is quite out of shape, and turns into the middle when cantering small-ish circles, because he is stiff. he is a proper school master, and never puts a foot wrong (apart form occasional bucks when he is very excited. these are verticle.) He can jump the world if he wants t. though the highest i have jumoedhim so far is 3ft3in. As i said, he is up for sale, so it will be a very sad godbye, pictures of Him soon, and more info soon. Please reply.
Taa, Caz._[color]


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

_Thanks a bunch. I hope i will have a good time here!_ :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ohh trust me, its impossible NOT to have a good time here  

welcome to the forum!


----------



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

*Haha thanks! i'm sure you will be seeing lots more of me, as i get easily addicted. I also think nyou will be hearing alot about Barley. I like him to feel lubbed. haha!*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------

